# Apartment in sydney?



## 02737640 (May 5, 2012)

I am looking at apartments in Sydney. Does the weekly price of apartments include gas and electricity? What does the weekly price include?


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hi there, almost certainly no, your gas and electricity will be paid separately, by you. Water should be included. So to answer your question, your weekly rent covers just the apartment (sometimes parking), water and as a tenant you don't pay rates, body corporate etc.

Utility bills in Sydney are very expensive, depending on what you are used to. Having lived in the US and Europe (I am Aussie) I have certainly noticed the difference. As a guide my wife and I (no kids) with normal living habits, careful not leaving electronic items on etc, had a bill of $1200 per year when we lived in Sydney ($200 per year in US). I was not at all happy with the company's service that provided our utilities but I suspect the bill for most would be about the same (my brother lives in another city and his is similar). 

I know you didn't ask, but be prepared for high rents in Sydney also.

All the best,

Daniel


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hey. In most cases it doesn't. However, if you decide to rent a room in shared accommodation, you may get a deal where it is included.

As for the whole apartment - no, it never will. Agreement between you and real estate agent will only cover rent cost. You will not pay strata, water or council rates but electricity, gas, phone, internet or cable TV will always be charged separately by service providers.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

AUSConnect said:


> Hi there, almost certainly no, your gas and electricity will be paid separately, by you. Water should be included. So to answer your question, your weekly rent covers just the apartment (sometimes parking), water and as a tenant you don't pay rates, body corporate etc.
> 
> Utility bills in Sydney are very expensive, depending on what you are used to. Having lived in the US and Europe (I am Aussie) I have certainly noticed the difference. As a guide my wife and I (no kids) with normal living habits, careful not leaving electronic items on etc, had a bill of $1200 per year when we lived in Sydney ($200 per year in US). I was not at all happy with the company's service that provided our utilities but I suspect the bill for most would be about the same (my brother lives in another city and his is similar).
> 
> ...


Electricity here in Portugal is quite expensive too.I pay around 100 euros every 2 months, so it is still cheaper in OZ 
And I leave the house very early and get home late ( 9pm) most of the time grab dinner before coming home.
I still don't know how I spend that much electricity.

So it's going to be a bonus for us then


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

rufa said:


> Electricity here in Portugal is quite expensive too.I pay around 100 euros every 2 months, so it is still cheaper in OZ
> And I leave the house very early and get home late ( 9pm) most of the time grab dinner before coming home.
> I still don't know how I spend that much electricity.
> 
> So it's going to be a bonus for us then


I work 8-5, so I cook my dinner and my TV is almost always on. I also use the dryer at least 2 times a week to dry my laundry. With all the other appliances (dishwasher/washing machine/ 2 computers and 2 TVS/ uninterrupted hot water system etc) it costs me&my partner about AUD 200 electricity for a quarter(3 months so $100 per person for every 3 months roughly) and gas about $150 a quarter ($75 pp). Water is usually free. 
Without the central hot water system it is much cheaper.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> I work 8-5, so I cook my dinner and my TV is almost always on. I also use the dryer at least 2 times a week to dry my laundry. With all the other appliances (dishwasher/washing machine/ 2 computers and 2 TVS/ uninterrupted hot water system etc) it costs me&my partner about AUD 200 electricity for a quarter(3 months so $100 per person for every 3 months roughly) and gas about $150 a quarter ($75 pp). Water is usually free.
> Without the central hot water system it is much cheaper.


Hey Boboa Thanks alot for the figures. Good to know that it is much cheaper than here (portugal). We are definitely far more better in OZ than here. How can we afford to mapy so much for utility bills.
Now we just got to get the jobs 
How much do you pay for Internet and TV(cable) if you have it.


----------



## karthik198500 (Aug 20, 2014)

In central Sydney rates are very high for apartments have to move to suburbs to get at cheaper rates


----------

